# America's Got Talent



## GDPR (Jun 28, 2013)

I enjoyed seeing this...it was unexpected.


----------



## Retired (Jun 28, 2013)

I saw it but just didn't get it...

Must be a generational thing....I expect to be able to hum the melody after I've heard a song.


----------



## GDPR (Jun 28, 2013)

The only reason I liked it was because the little girl looks so sweet and dainty,and then she did that type of song.

I thought it was funny because it was so unexpected.


----------



## Banned (Jun 28, 2013)

I have to admit I wouldn't have voted her on.  I didn't think it was "talent" and she just stood there holding the microphone.  I think she has great potential to develop talent but she's not there yet.


----------

